# Please help!! Volunteer or internship/entry level position around Polk County



## zcole3101 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am a newly certified professional coder and am seeking a change and therefore looking for a progressive practice/organization in which my skill set coupled with my positive attitude can be of mutual benefit. I am set for CPC-A exam in March, 2010. I have studied at Polk State College for Medical Billing & Coding Career Track Program December 1, 2009 in which I received a successful completion and recognition certificate for completing the class. I am a Member of American Academy of Professional Coders. I am looking for a volunteer or internship/entry level position in inpatient and outpatient coding. I am dedicated and I am willing to work hard in pursuing my career in medical coding and also have references from my Instructor and Mentor for putting all of myself into it and have the drive for success.  
If anybody is willing to give me a chance, please contact me at your earliest convenience. 
zcole3101@msn.com or 863-969-6759

Thank you 
zcole3101


----------

